
Show HN: Earthly – Build automation for the container era - vladaionescu
https://github.com/vladaionescu/earthly
======
beagle3
This is awesome.

Vlad's blog post at [https://vladaionescu.com/introducing-earthly-build-
automatio...](https://vladaionescu.com/introducing-earthly-build-automation-
for-the-container-era-55619c63c3e) is a shorter introduction.

Reminds me of SourceHut's CI infrastructure (that uses VMs, rather than
containers, and IIRC doesn't natively multi-stage in the same way - but has a
similar use profile)

------
Avernar
The ability to create a docker image from multiple sub-images is pretty
useful. I think you could also use Dockerfile multi stage builds for that, but
it’s not as clean.

------
scg
It's basically Makefile + Dockerfile combined. That's useful because you can
get rid of ad-hoc shell scripts, and builds are deterministic.

